# aerospace engineer



## steven18 (26 Oct 2007)

I'm presently in process to become an aerospace engineer. Only the interview is remaining in december. I applied last year with college results but haven't got in. This year, I have a folder with 4 terms results in mechanical engineering at university, I'm the project manager in a student aerospace project at my university, i'm NCM in the naval reserve since 4 years and I do martial arts. I apply for ROTP civie and not at military college. I'd like to know if I have more chanced to get selected than a high school student at his last year with more than 90% average. I think it would be very strange that canadian forces take a high school student first instead of someone who has half of his bachelor done. The high school student at 90% average, who can tell he will be able to pass through engineering at university?

Thanks for your answers!

Steven


----------



## kincanucks (27 Oct 2007)

steven18 said:
			
		

> I'm presently in process to become an aerospace engineer. Only the interview is remaining in december. I applied last year with college results but haven't got in. This year, I have a folder with 4 terms results in mechanical engineering at university, I'm the project manager in a student aerospace project at my university, i'm NCM in the naval reserve since 4 years and I do martial arts. I apply for ROTP civie and not at military college. I'd like to know if I have more chanced to get selected than a high school student at his last year with more than 90% average. I think it would be very strange that canadian forces take a high school student first instead of someone who has half of his bachelor done. The high school student at 90% average, who can tell he will be able to pass through engineering at university?
> 
> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> Steven



So you are complaining about something that hasn't happen yet.  University courses are scored higher than high school courses depending on the grade.  So if your grades are high than yes you stand more of a chance of scoring better in the academics portion but that is not the only thing that is considered.  It is called a competition for a reason and it is Canadian Forces not _canadian forces_.


----------



## steven18 (29 Oct 2007)

I agree with you. But the thing is that the 16-17 years old candidate has less experience in leadership and the maturity is not the same. If Canadian Forces prefers someone entering with DEO than me, I would better understand though.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2007)

Over-thinking things here isnt going to help your case.......


----------



## FastEddy (29 Oct 2007)

steven18 said:
			
		

> I agree with you. But the thing is that the 16-17 years old candidate has less experience in leadership and the maturity is not the same. If Canadian Forces prefers someone entering with DEO than me, I would better understand though.




Just out of curiosity, granted, on the Education side you would have a advantage, but on Leadership and Experience ?.

I think the Recruitment Services are amply qualified to judge which Candidate has, better or more in that Area.

Especially in the age department, I know some 40 sh PH D's that couldn't lead a Girl Guide Troop. Remember, Academic Standing  nice, but 2nd, for Officers, Soldier and Leader 1st.. Maybe I'm wrong.

Cheers


----------



## steven18 (29 Oct 2007)

Yes maybe you're rigth, I guess before getting in, the only thing I can do is sell myself at the interview to let them know that I'm the one :threat:


----------



## rodovan (28 Jan 2009)

Hi Steven,

Are you select for an Aerospace engineer.....I am looking to apply for that soon...Please let me know so i can ask you some questions.

Thanks
Rod


----------



## steven18 (29 Jan 2009)

Hi!

No i did not get aerospace engineer...I got mechanical engineer for the army...but I will ask to be transfered as an aerospace engineer this spring...hope it'll work!!


----------



## rodovan (29 Jan 2009)

Hello ,

Thanks for reply me. as you working in the army now so what you think its a tough job??? or its a place to learn a lot?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## steven18 (5 Feb 2009)

hi!

well I haven't done anyting for this job rigth now cause i'm in ROTP... I pretty much only go to school lol...but if I check what I did 4 years for the navy in the past...it was a place to learn!...so I think both EME and AERE are jobs to learn...but there's a lot of job to do!!...always busy!

Cheers! ;D


----------



## rodovan (5 Feb 2009)

Hi Steaven,

Thats nice to know that you learn something from navy. i was submitted my application for AERE. Do you have any idea if i have master degree so do i will get some benefit allowance at the time of joining forces??

thanks


----------



## steven18 (5 Feb 2009)

If you have a master degree, especially in aerospace engineering, it helps a lott!!! More you have education, more you have points for the selection board and then more chances to get selected...So if you are direct entry it's so much easier to get the job you want cause you have already a degree...and if you have a master, canadian forces are like alright!! :blotto: But...as far as I know, the priority is the lack of people in a trade and which element you are getting into...for example, if there's a lack of people for combat engineer in the army and the same lack for aerospace engineer in the air, they will prefer you get in the army!...So what I can suggest you is to have only one choice for your application..which is aerospace engineer and you don't let choice to CF to offer you this trade...I made the mistake to put an army trade as my second choice and I have this trade!..So wish i'll be lucky to change for air force!!


----------



## rodovan (5 Feb 2009)

No i put two choices one is aerospace engineer and second is pilot....lol both perfect............You dont understand my question. I like to know do i eligible for any initial bonus??? cause i have a good education.


----------



## steven18 (5 Feb 2009)

oh ok sorry...Well it depends each year...usually bonus are elligible for trades having a big lack of people...so for AERE and pilot I don't know...the best way to know is to ask to your recruiting centre and it will be their pleasure to answer your question!! 

And for pilot, usually, if it's not your first choice, it's like if you were having only one choice!!...there's way so much people in a year applying for pilot so the priority is people going for the first choice!

So right now, we are competiting against each other to get the job! :threat: could be cause of me you don't get the job this year and could be because of your education I don't get my transfert!!


----------



## rodovan (5 Feb 2009)

Oh man you have a lot of useful information 8).....so are you sure that i didn't get the job for Aerospace Engineer for this year.....do they have a lot of people apply for Aerospace Engineer job?????


----------



## steven18 (5 Feb 2009)

I didn't tell you won't get the job...I mean this job is hard to get!...It's aerospace man this job is not hurting for afghanistan like combat engineer, infantry etc...AERE is covetted by many but given to few...so don't be surprised if you don't get a phone call this year!...I can recommend you to often call your recruiting centre to have news about your case so they will say like ohh he looks really interested :warstory:


----------



## rodovan (5 Feb 2009)

That's really cool.... you are absolutely right........I just submitted my application yesterday, so do i need to wait until they call me for test and than medical...OR just call them now and ask about my application status????


----------



## steven18 (5 Feb 2009)

ohh okk...no lol you just have to wait right now...you'll begin to call them as soon as your interview will be done...which is after all your test....wait at least one month before getting a call for your test...so don't stress for february!!


----------



## rodovan (6 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I just check the national defense web site............regarding the salary of an Aerospace Engineer..Do you have any idea how much they make?


----------



## steven18 (7 Feb 2009)

An aerospace engineer has the same salary of any other officer and you are paid by your rank not by your job!...the officers having a bigger salary are officers like pilot, doctor, dentist!...so check the salary on canadian forces website!!


----------



## rodovan (7 Feb 2009)

It says 42000/year....and 66000/year after 5 year.......Its right?


----------



## steven18 (7 Feb 2009)

yeah that's right! This is the salary for an officer getting in canadian forces with no military background!


----------



## rodovan (9 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Today i got phone call from recruiter center. I have test test and interview on 24th feburary. Do you have any idea about the test questions?.. I am just curious that same day i have test and interview without medical exam?


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Feb 2009)

rodovan said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea about the test questions?



That would be cheating....


----------



## rodovan (9 Feb 2009)

I am sorry for misunderstanding.......I just like to know how do i prepare myself for the test. The recruiter center provide a sample test. It that enough for the preparation?


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Feb 2009)

When I did it, I went in with no prep whatsoever and did good enough for any trade...  If you're still in school, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## steven18 (10 Feb 2009)

Hi!

You should prepare for the interview...if you complete the preparation they give you...it should be good enough! Just know yourself!


----------



## kincanucks (10 Feb 2009)

rodovan said:
			
		

> I am sorry for misunderstanding.......I just like to know how do i prepare myself for the test. The recruiter center provide a sample test. It that enough for the preparation?



READ THE CFAT THREADS!!


----------



## rodovan (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks.......Do you have any idea if i select for AERE so i need to sign any contract OR bound for 3 or 5 years????


----------



## rodovan (12 Feb 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> When I did it, I went in with no prep whatsoever and did good enough for any trade...  If you're still in school, it shouldn't be an issue.



Thanks.......Do you have any idea if i select for AERE so i need to sign any contract OR bound for 3 or 5 years


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Feb 2009)

No need to ask twice, in the same topic.  

Not sure what your contract will be.  If you're ROTP, you will owe some time after your studies (2 months for every month of subsidized studies).


----------



## steven18 (12 Feb 2009)

Usually, officer contract is for 5 years!...But if you get your acceptance, it will be written on your contract you'll sign!


----------

